# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Neu hier - Biopsie in Aussicht

## norbert177

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier (leider). Seit zwei Jahren wird mein PSA-Wert kontrolliert. Er war nie unter 3,5. In diesem Jahr pendelte er bei 3 Messungen um die 4,8 (4,8 - 4,7 - 4,9). Bei der letzten Messung wurde auch der PSA-Quotient ermittel: 11%. Da auch mein Vater Prostata-Krebs hatte, steht jetzt die Biopsie an. Weil der Ultraschall beim Urologen konstant ohne Auffälligkeit ist, wird vorher mit Kernspin nach verdächtigen Regionen gesucht, um dort gezielt zu stanzen. Macht für mich Sinn. Der Vorschlag mit der Biopsie inkl. Kernspin kam vom Urologen (wäre auch mein Vorschlag gewesen, aber er empfahl es ungefragt). Ach ja: ich werde demnächst 54 Jahre alt.
Im Moment sehe ich (nach etlichen Informationen aus dem Internet und einem Gespräch mit dem KID in Heidelberg) wieder etwas ruhiger in die Zukunft. Das Gefühl, momentan alles für mich erreichbare geprüft zu haben, ist dafür mit verantwortlich (extra-Gruß an meine Frau, die mich hier auch ruhig unterstützt).
Habe ich noch etwas vergessen, was man vorher abklären könnte?
Viele Grüße, Norbert

----------


## Frank1958

Hallo Norbert,  Da mach dich mal nicht verrückt. Bei den Werten kann es auch eine Entzündung sein. Wurde denn schon mal eine Antibiotikatherapie vorgeschlagen oder hast Du diese schon hinter dir?  Da scheint mir als Laien die Biopsie zu früh angesetzt. Vielleicht wäre da eine zweite Meinung angebracht. Am Ende ist es Deine Entscheidung. Wann waren denn die drei Messungen in diesem Jahr? Ist der Wert in Klammern so zu verstehen , dass er auch mal gesunken ist?  Gruß Frank

----------


## reini99

Ich weiss garnicht, warum um die Biopsie soviel Aufhebens gemacht wird. 2 Betäubungsspritzen waren schmerzhaft, aber die Stanzen waren schmerzfrei. Einige Tage etwas Blut im Urin, das wars. Dafür weiss man, wie schwer der Krebs ist. Ich hatte GS 7a und anschliessend RPE.
Der agressive Typ Grade 5 (tertiär) wurde erst nach OP vom Pathologen entdeckt. So gesehen war die OP wohl noch rechtzeitig.Hoffe ich.
Gruss
Reinhard

----------


## Norbert H.

Hallo Namensvetter,
bei mir waren die Nebenwirkungen der Biopsie durch den Enddarm trotz vorsorglichem Antibiotikum fast schlimmer als die der RPE: zuerst Sepsis und dann über längere Zeit immer wieder Nebenhodenentzündung. Daher rate ich dir vorher ein Antibiogramm machen zu lassen, um das richtige Antibiotikum für die Prophylaxe zu nehmen. Oder die Methode über den Damm, um keine Darmkeime einzuschleppen.
Gruß
Norbert

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo Namensvetter,
> bei mir waren die Nebenwirkungen der Biopsie durch den Enddarm trotz vorsorglichem Antibiotikum fast schlimmer als die der RPE: zuerst Sepsis und dann über längere Zeit immer wieder Nebenhodenentzündung. Daher rate ich dir vorher ein Antibiogramm machen zu lassen, um das richtige Antibiotikum für die Prophylaxe zu nehmen. Oder die Methode über den Damm, um keine Darmkeime einzuschleppen.
> Gruß
> Norbert


Genauso würde ich das heute auch angehen. Lag nach der Biopsie im KH mit über 40 Fieber und 1 Tag Schüttelfrost wegen einer Sepsis. Zusätzlich noch einen Katheter. Hatte auch ein Breitbandantibiotikum bekommen (Ciprofloxacin), das aber nicht gewirkt hat. Das Fieber stellte sich bei Tag 3 nach der Biopsie ein. Ferner würde ich keine Biopsie ohne Betäubung mehr machen lassen. Mein damaliger Uro hatte mir 1(!) Zäpfchen Diclofenac mitgegeben als Vorbereitung auf die Biopsie. Also vorher gut informieren, wie der Uro vorgehen will. Ach so...Ultraschallgesteuert oder so war da auch nix...

----------


## Carl70

> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier (leider). Seit zwei Jahren wird mein PSA-Wert kontrolliert. Er war nie unter 3,5. In diesem Jahr pendelte er bei 3 Messungen um die 4,8 (4,8 - 4,7 - 4,9). Bei der letzten Messung wurde auch der PSA-Quotient ermittel: 11%. Da auch mein Vater Prostata-Krebs hatte, steht jetzt die Biopsie an. Weil der Ultraschall beim Urologen konstant ohne Auffälligkeit ist, wird vorher mit Kernspin nach verdächtigen Regionen gesucht, um dort gezielt zu stanzen. Macht für mich Sinn. Der Vorschlag mit der Biopsie inkl. Kernspin kam vom Urologen (wäre auch mein Vorschlag gewesen, aber er empfahl es ungefragt). Ach ja: ich werde demnächst 54 Jahre alt.
> Im Moment sehe ich (nach etlichen Informationen aus dem Internet und einem Gespräch mit dem KID in Heidelberg) wieder etwas ruhiger in die Zukunft. Das Gefühl, momentan alles für mich erreichbare geprüft zu haben, ist dafür mit verantwortlich (extra-Gruß an meine Frau, die mich hier auch ruhig unterstützt).
> Habe ich noch etwas vergessen, was man vorher abklären könnte?
> Viele Grüße, Norbert


Ich halte den Zeitpunkt der Biopsie für richtig. Zwar können sowohl der PSA-Wert als auch der PSA-Quotient für eine entzündliche Veränderung sprechen. Wenn es aber über die Jahre eine leichte Steigerung des PSA-Wertes gibt, kann es sich auch um ein Karzinom handeln.

Wenn man jetzt keine Biopsie sofort macht, könnte man noch an eine vorherige Antibiotika-Therapie denken und gucken, ob sich der PSA-Wert dadurch verändert. Es gibt aber keine Garantie, dass dies den PSA Wert senkt, selbst wenn eine Entzündung vorliegt (so war das etwa bei mir).

Zur Biopsie: Unbedingt sollte der Arzt eine 5-Tages-Antibiotika-Therapie verschreiben, die einen Tag vor der Biopsie beginnen sollte. Die Betäubung halte ich ebenfalls für erforderlich und würde, wenn der Arzt diese nicht anbietet, zu einem anderen Arzt gehen (bei mir war es mit Betäubung absolut erträglich. Bekannte, die ohne Betäubung biospiert wurden, sprachen von nahezu traumatischen Erfahrungen).

Die Gefahr von Komplikationen besteht natürlich, die Blutvergiftung (Sepsis) wäre die schlimmste. Nach meinen Recherchen ist die statistische Gefahr einer Sepsis nach Prostatabiopsie 3 zu 1000. Das ist durchaus einen Gedanken wert. Mir war die durch die Biopsie erreichbare (zügige) Sicherheit wichtiger. So weiß ich jetzt, dass meine Prostata chronisch entzündet ist. Die Gefahr, dass ein etwa vorhandenes Karzinom nicht getroffen wird, ist gering.

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen. Ich fühle mich derzeit recht gut informiert. Das ging so weit, dass ich beim längeren Telefonat mit dem Krebsinformationsdienst in Heidelberg wenig Neuigkeiten erfahren habe. Das war aber trotzdem ein hilfreiches Gespräch. Im Moment würde ich mich so beschreiben, dass ich mich nicht verrückt mache. Unmittelbar nach der Bekanntgabe der letzten Werte (Prostata-Wert und -Quotient) war dies anders. Aber über Gespräche (KID und Freundeskreis) sowie weitere Recherche im Netz habe ich für mich die Entscheidung getroffen, dass ich wissen möchte, was in meiner Prostata los ist. Da "nur" der PSA-Wert Verdacht meldet (Ultraschall und DRU unauffällig) und der Urologe nicht zur Eile drängt ("Biopsie innerhalb der nächsten 3 Monate") sehe ich die Chance, dass der Krebs (wenn durch Biopsie bestätigt) auf die Prostata beschränkt ist. Wenn die Biopsie dann näher rückt, wird die aktuelle Gelassenheit wieder schwinden.
Mein Urologe hat von sich aus vorgeschlagen, die Biopsie in Mannheim durchführen zu lassen. Das Ultraschallbild ist unauffällig und deshalb könnte er nur auf Verdacht die Proben nehmen (genau das wäre meine Argumentation gewesen für das Krankenhaus). In Mannheim hätten sie das aktuellste Gerät: Artemis. Da wird erst eine Kernspinaufnahme gemacht und die daraus gewonnenen Erkenntnisse werden ins Ultraschall eingespielt, damit dann zielgenau in den "heiklen Arealen" verstärkt gestanzt werden kann. Das Stanzen wird in Betäubung durchgeführt. Und wenn beim Kernspin kein verdächtiges Areal ermittelt wird, erfolgt auch keine Biopsie. Ich sehe diese Möglichkeit aber eher theoretischer Natur. Auch wenn ich hier im Forum auch von schlechteren Werten gelesen habe und sich dann über die Biopsie eine Prostadis ergab, welche auch Antibiotikumgaben unbeeindruckt überstanden hatte.
Das mit dem Antibiogramm wäre wahrscheinlich gut. Ich habe eine Telefonnummer vom Krankenhaus und werde mich danach erkundigen. Wie lange vor der Biopsie muss man das machen? Ich habe eine gute Woche vor der Biopsie den Termin für die vorbereitende Kernspinuntersuchung. Kann man das damit verbinden?
Viele Grüße und alles Gute Euch allen,
Norbert

----------


## reini99

@Norbert: wie wird die Betäubung durchgeführt?
LG
reinhard
P.S. Antibiotika wird immer vorher verordnet. Ist doch wohl selbstredend.

----------


## Norbert H.

Hallo Reinhard,
leider gibt es aber immer mehr Fälle bei denen die Standardantibiotika nichts nutzen, deshalb kann eine vorherige Bestimmung nützlich sein.
Mehr als 41°C Fieber 12 h nach der Biopsie war nicht sehr lustig.
Gruß
Norbert

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,

heute hatte ich das am Montag angemeldete Telefongespräch mit der Gesellschaft für biologische Krebsbekämpfung (dort bin ich schon seit einigen Jahren Mitglied - ich finde es sinnvoll, auch aus dieser Richtung auf das Thema "Krebs" zu schauen).
Immerhin wurde mein Urologe gelobt, weil er weder "blind" (weil keine Ultraschall-Auffälligkeit) noch unbedingt selbst die Biopsie durchführen will. Die Kombination Kernspin + Ultraschall sei sinnvoll. Die angedachte Narkose spricht für Damm-Biopsie (will ich aber noch konkret klären).
Vor dem Kernspin-Ansatz sollte ich noch eine "Echtzeit-Elastographie" machen lassen. Hier wird auch mit einem Ultraschall geschaut, wie die Dichteverteilung des Gewebes der Prostata ist (so habe ich das auf die Schnelle verstanden). So könnte man auch unterscheiden, wie bösartig das Gewebe sei. Die Kosten lägen im Bereich von 250-300 Euro (Kassenzuschuß möglich). Im Zweifelsfall würde ich diesen Betrag auch selbst zahlen. Hat einer von Euch mit diesem Verfahren Erfahrungen oder davon gehört? Ich werde heute oder morgen noch eine grössere Suchaktion im Internet starten und tendiere zu schnellen Anmeldung in dieser Klinik in Heidelberg. Momentan finde ich diesen Ansatz zur zusätzlichen Klärung vor der Biopsie für sinnvoll.
Ausserdem wurde das Thema "Entzündung" angesprochen. Da fiel mir ein, dass ich im letzten Jahr eine Gürtelrose hatte. Und anschliessend war der Weg höher. Kann es hier einen Zusammenhang geben? Obwohl, mein CRP spricht gegen eine Entzündung. Nix genaues weiß man halt nicht. Oder erst nach der Biopsie. Diese aber nach allen nicht-invasiven Vorgängen.
Gruss (mit wieder etwas mehr Hoffnung auf ein gutes Ende),
Norbert

----------


## Epon59

> in dieser Klinik in Heidelberg.


war zur Biopsie auch in Heidelberg, vlt reden wir von der gleichen Praxis/Klinik. Durch den Damm in Schlafnarkose und eine Übernachtung mit Blasenkatheter. Antibiotikum wurde nach einem Tag abgesetzt, da ich mit einem leichten Hautausschlag darauf reagierte. Biopsie lief bestens, auch wenn meine Versicherung die Kosten für die Übernachtung verweigert hat. Die Bekanntgabe und Besprechung des Ergebnisses war eine mittlere Katastrophe, eben Alltagsgeschäft.

Gruss 
Thomas

----------


## norbert177

Hallo Thomas,
"meine" Klinik ist die "Klinik für Prostata-Therapie" (www.prostata-therapie.de). Achtung - das war eben keine Werbung, sondern als sachliche Angabe gedacht. Ich habe jetzt einen Termin für den 22.06. für die Elastographie. Laut Aussage bei der telefonischen Anmeldung kostet das 350-450 Euro (ja nachdem, was bei der Untersuchung gemacht wird). Ist einerseits eine Menge Geld, andererseits: wenn ich mir überlege, für was ich sonst Geld ausgeben, halte ich diese Ausgabe für die Gesundheit für akzeptabel. Das ist meine persönliche Sicht. Ich werde aber dort nur diese Untersuchung machen lassen, weil das eine reine Privatklinik ist.

Am 25.06. habe ich dann Kernspin im Klinikum MA. Wenn beide bildgebenden Verfahren das gleiche Ergebnis bringen, wird anschliessend nach meiner Einschätzung entweder weiter PSA-Kontrolle durchgeführt oder die Biopsie gemacht. Wenn die Untersuchungen verschiedene Ergebnisse bringen, werde ich eine Mehrheitseinschätzung suchen. Meinungen werde ich dann bei meinem Urologen, der Gesellschaft für biologische Krebsabwehr einholen. Ich werde dann schauen, wo ich noch eine dritte Meinung herbekomme.

Im Moment muss ich sagen "mich wundert, dass ich so fröhlich bin". Fühle mich psychisch top. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich mir im Moment einbilde, das weitere Vorgehen selbst in der Hand zu haben. Ausserdem habe ich den Meinungsaustausch mit meiner Frau und den bisher wenigen eingeweihten Freunden. Ich werde meinen Zustand nicht verheimlichen, halte ihn aber momentan vor Mutter (87!) und Schwiegermutter (75!) noch geheim, weil deren beide Männer letztendlich durch Krebs gestorben sind und nicht mehr in der Lage wären, meinen abwägenden Prozess (erst dies, dann das, dann sehen wir weiter. Krebs ist wohl die wahrscheinligste Diagnose, aber auf jeden Fall noch nicht sicher) nachzuvollziehen und nur in die Panik abtrifften würden. Bei weiteren Treffen mit weiteren Freunden gibt es auch mehr Gespräche zu dem Thema. Und bei Tatsachen wird wohl der Arbeitgeber informiert werden.
Es tut mir auch gut, mit vertrauten Menschen die weitere Planung zu besprechen und auch hier Rat zu suchen, Informationen weiterzugeben und über meinen aktuellen Zustand zu berichten. Den Umgang hier empfinde ich als wohltuend und fern der Panik (zumindest in den Beiträgen, die ich mir angeschaut habe). Eine Freundin hatte von einem Forum zur Borreliose viel mehr von Panik und Verwirrung in den Beiträgen berichtet.

Viele Grüße, Norbert

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Norbert,

dort war ich auch. Kenne jetzt nicht die genauen Unterschiede zwischen Elastographie und MRT, mir wurde nach meinen vorliegenden Befunden direkt zu letzterer geraten. Als die eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Tumors belegte, wurde direkt die Biopsie vereinbart. Die lief bestens, was danach kam war so gut und so schlecht wie leider bei allen ( bzw den meisten) Urologen. Wenn du selbst keine Vorstellung der möglichen Therapien hast (je nach Befund) und vor allem zu deiner eigenen Einstellung im Rahmen eines solchen Gesundungsprozesses, bist du dort leider auch verratzt. Gute Handwerker, an Empathie mangelt es.

Gruss 
Thomas

----------


## norbert177

Hallo Thomas,

die Elastographie wird als "Weiterentwicklung sowhl der Ultraschalldiagnostik als auch der Magnetresonanztomographie" beschrieben. Soweit ich es verstanden habe, ist hier der Ultraschallanteil aber der wichtigere. Beim Kernspin/Magnetresonanz-Verfahren wird mit magnetischen Feldern gearbeitet. Dies kann (so wurde mir gesagt) auch nicht parallel zur Biopsie gemacht werden (die magetischen Felder würden die Nadeln zum Stanzen entweder ableiten, erwärmen oder gar beides (ich bin nur Laie).
Das ein guter Arzt nich auch zwingend empathische Stärken haben muss ist mir klar. Es wäre zwar wünschenswert - er ist aber auch "nur" ein Mensch. Und die haben bekanntlich Schwächen. Ich werde nach der Biopsie (so sie denn notwendig ist) versuchen, das Ergebnis erst mal "sacken" zu lassen. Und dann Informationen aus dem Netz sammeln, mich mit Ärzten und vertrauenswürdigen Personen (hier kann es auch Schnittmengen geben) beraten und das weitere Vorgehen abstimmen.
Gruß, Norbert

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,

ich hatte gestern die Elastographie. Die Ärztin hat zunächst eine DRU gemacht (unauffällig - wie bisher auch). Dann kam der Ultraschall-Stab. Das reine Ultraschall-Bild ergab (wie bisher auch) keine Auffälligkeiten. Die zusätzlichen Bilder ergaben keinen Verdacht. Es gibt wohl kleine "unelastische" Bereiche, die aber nach Aussage der Ärztin unkritisch sind und wohl lediglich kleine Verkalkungen. Die Aussagekraft des Verfahrens nimmt dabei aber mit steigendem Abstand des untersuchten Gewebes ab (ist verfahrensbedingt). Da alle bisherigen Ergebnisse unauffällig sind, der PSA-Wert aber dazu nicht passt hält auch sie den Weg zum Kernspin für richtig.
Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es ihr leid tat, mir keine definitive Entwarnung geben zu können. Aber dieses Ergebnis war wohl das beste, das für mich erhältlich war. Wenn im Kernsprin jetzt ein Verdacht im "darmfernen" Bereich der Prostata gefunden werden sollte wäre das für mich plausibel (weil dieser Bereich von der Elastographie schlechter beurteilt werden kann). Im darmnahen Bereich wäre ich dann eher skeptisch und käme nochmal ins Grüblen.
Ich gehe jetzt mit einer kleinen Beruhigung zur nächsten Untersuchung übermorgen (bin mir aber im klaren, dass sich ein neuer Erkenntnisstand ergeben kann). Wenn auch der Kernspin unauffällig bleibt, ist wohl weitere PSA-Kontrolle angesagt.
Bis dann,

Norbert

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,

ich war heute im Klinikum in Mannheim für den Kernspin. Dort am "Tresen" der Radiologie wurde mir gesagt, dass das Ergebnis zu meinem normalen Urologen ginge und Anfang/Mitte nächster Woche dort vorläge.
Dann drehte ich noch die Aufnahmerunde bei Anästhsie und Urologie zur Einstimmung auf die Biopsie, welche nächste Woche Freitag angesetzt ist. Aber (und dies möchte ich betonen): mein "normaler" Urologe sagte, dass die Biopsie nur gemacht wird, wenn beim Kernspin/MRT verdächtig(e) Areal(e) gefunden würde. Er geht zwar davon aus - aber ohne Verdacht keine Biopsie. Der Klinikums-Urologe wollte auf jeden Fall eine Biopsie machen. Mit verdächtigen Arealen halt dort gezielter, ansonsten gibt es den "ungezielten Schrotschuss" (das ist jetzt meine Umschreibung). Das MRT-Ergebnis ginge ja sowieso erst nach der Biopsie zu meinem Urologen.
Ich will jetzt mich beim meinem Urologen melden und hätte schon gerne erst die MRT-Auswertung, bevor es an die OP (was die Biopsie ja ist) geht.
Wie ist eure Meinung zur Biopsie ohne konkrete Verdachtsareale?

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## Reinhold2

Aha, die Biopsie ist eine OP. Man lernt nie aus. Ääähh, was ist dann eine Prostatektomie?

----------


## Wolfjanz

Zitat Reinhold2 
"..Ääähh, was ist dann eine Prostatektomie?"

OP-XXL  :Blinzeln: 

Gruss,
Elmsteiner

----------


## silver dollar

Moin
warte wenn du es nicht schon gemacht hast das Ergebnis MRT ab und definiere dann mit dem Urologen deines Vertrauens Biopsie notwendig ja / nein

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,

ich kann weitere Erlebnisse (bis jetzt im Endergebnis positiv, aber noch ohne entscheidende Wendung) berichten. Am 01.07. bekam ich einen kurzen Anruf vom Urologen aus der Klinik, dass die MRT keine verdächtigen Areale ergeben hat. Deswegen wäre jetzt eine Biopsie ohne MRT-Überlagerung das Mittel der Wahl. Ich wurde vor eine kurze Entscheidung gestellt: ambulant oder stationär? Stationär mit Vollnarkose wäre für mich weniger unangenehm/schmerzhaft und der "Biopsist" könnte freier arbeiten. 

Ich habe mich dann für stationär entschieden. Am 03.07. fand ich mich im Krankenhaus ein. Mir wurde der Zeitraum 13.00/14.00 Uhr avisiert (es sei denn, vorangehende OPs müssten abgebrochen werden). Gegen 14.00 Uhr kam dann der Stationsarzt und sagte, ich könne gehen. Stromausfälle im Stadtviertel hätten das Tagesprogramm gekippt. Ich solle am Montag um 7.00 Uhr wieder kommen. Da ich den ganzen Tag so vor mich hintranspiriert hatte, stellte ich den Montagstermin unter vorbehalt. Wäre kein Problem bei meinem bisherigen Befund. 

Ich habe dann am Wochenende den Termin abgesagt und "meinen" Urologen wieder an Position 1 gesetzt. Er will sich die Unterlagen vom Klinikum nochmal ansehen (die CD mit den Bildern habe ich bestellt). Aber eine Biopsie wäre bei meinen Werten angesagt. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ich "etwas" in der Prostata habe, halte aber einen Tumor (zumindest einen richtig bösen) für weniger wahrscheinlich. Über die Biopsie verspreche ich mir aber Aufklärung (ein "negativ" würde aber wohl nur bedeuten, dass der Auslöser der Werte nicht getroffen wurde). Die Biopsie dort wird mit Zäpfchen zur Beruhigung der Darmschleimhaut und nachfolgender Betäubung zweier Nerven durchgeführt. Dann würde ich in der Prostata nichts mehr spüren. Ganz wichtig: per Darmabstrich wird geprüft, welches Antibiotikum das Mittel der Wahl gegen folgende Entzündungen wäre.

Im Moment habe ich ein gutes Gefühl über das weitere Vorgehen.

@Reinhold2: die Definition der Biopsie als OP ist nicht von mir, sondern die Aussage der Ärzte. Im Vergleich zu anderen Eingriffen sicherlich eine kleine OP (vielleicht eine mOP oder µOP?).  :-)

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## RalfDm

> Ganz wichtig: per Darmabstrich wird geprüft, welches Antibiotikum das Mittel der Wahl gegen folgende Entzündungen wäre.


Hervorragend! Ich lese zum erstenmal, dass dieses "Antibiogramm" genannte Verfahren in einer deutschen Klinik praktiziert wird. Es sollte eigentlich mittlerweile Standard sein angesichts der immer weiteren Verbreitung von Darmkeimen, die gegen das üblicherweise eingesetzte Ciprofloxazin reistent sind.

Ralf

----------


## norbert177

Hallo Ralf,

ich muss Dich leider korrigieren: im Klinikum haben sie den Urin untersucht, um zu ermitteln, ob spezielle Antibiotika notwendig sind. Das hatte ich so noch nicht gehört. Beim dortigen Urologen war aber die gesamte Atmosphäre für mich so, dass ich die Frage zum Darmabstrich nicht stellte (eigentlich schön blöd - ist mir schon klar).

Die Variante mit dem Darmabstrich wird von meinem Urologen durchgeführt. Den habe ich "eigentlich nur" über das Internet gefunden. Dort wird aber auch der Bereich "urologische Tumorerkrankungen" als Schwerpunkt angegeben.
Aus der Durchführung des MRT (als Versuch, die Biopsie in verdächtige Areale zu lenken. Mangels Arealen geht das jetzt nicht) und der Durchführung des Darmabstrichs schließe ich aber für mich, dass ich einen verantwortungsvollen Urologen gefunden habe.

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## norbert177

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe jetzt den Befund des MRT:
**************************************************  *****************
T2:
Die Prostata misst 48*26*39 mm (laterolateral x ventrodorsal x craniocaudal), hieraus errechnet sich ein ungefähres Volumen von 48 ml. Die zentrale Zone ist zeigt geringe nodulär-hyperplastische Veränderungen. Die periphere Zone stelle sich regelrecht hyperintens dar mit teilweiser hypointenser, radiärer Markierung der Prostatasepten. Keine sicher suspekten hypointensen Areale. Die Samenblasen stellen sich unauffällig dar.

Diffusion:
Regelrechte Darstellung der Prostata in der Diffusionsbildgebung.

Perfusion:
Sowohl in der mean transit time als auch im plasma flow zeigen sich keine sicher malignitätssuspekten Areale.

VIBE:
Es zeigen sich iliacal bds. mehrere nicht suspekte Lymphknoten. Kein Nachweis suspekt vergrößerter Lymphknoten. Unauffällige knöcherne Strukturen.

Beurteilung:
MR-morphologisch insgesamt kein Nachweis sicher prostatakarzinomsuspekter Herdbefunde.
**************************************************  ***********************

Das habe ich mir wie folgt übersetzt:
**************************************************  ***********************
T2:
Die Prostata misst 48*26*39 mm, hieraus errechnet sich ein ungefähres Volumen von 48 ml. Die zentrale Zone ist zeigt geringe knötchenförmige Vergrößerung durch Zunahme der Zellzahl. Die periphere Zone stelle sich regelrecht signalreich dar mit teilweiser signalarmer, ausstrahlender Markierung der Prostatascheidewände. Keine sicher suspekten signalarmen Areale. Die Samenblasen stellen sich unauffällig dar.

Diffusion:
Regelrechte Darstellung der Prostata in der Diffusionsbildgebung.

Durchfluss von Flüssigkeiten durch Organe:
Sowohl in der mean transit time als auch im plasma flow zeigen sich keine sicher malignitätssuspekten Areale.

VIBE (Volumetric Interpolated Breathhold Examination = Messtechnik für Kontrastmitteluntersuchungen):
Es zeigen sich iliacal bds. mehrere nicht suspekte Lymphknoten. Kein Nachweis suspekt vergrößerter Lymphknoten. Unauffällige knöcherne Strukturen.

Beurteilung:
MR-morphologisch insgesamt kein Nachweis sicher prostatakarzinomsuspekter Herdbefunde.
**************************************************  *****************

Findet jemand grobe Verständnis- oder Übersetzungsfehler?

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,

schon wieder ich. Bei einem Gespräch mit einem Freund, der auch Laborarzt ist, bekam ich von ihm folgende Empfehlung: vor der Biopsie sollte eine Untersuchung des Exprimaturins vorgenommen werden auf allgemeine Bakterien, aber speziell auch auf Chlamydien und Mycroplasmen.
Hat das von Euch schon jemand machen lassen? Ist das zu empfehlen?

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Norbert,

Deine Prostata hat suspekte Herde, die sowohl gutartige als auch bösartige Veränderungen bedeuten können. Eine der gutartigen Veränderungen könnte von einer bakteriellen Prostatitis ausgehen. Darum ist eine Keimkultur vom Exprimaturin eine Möglichkeit eine bakterielle Entzündung weitest gehend auszuschließen. Deshalb der Vorschlag des Laborarztes eine solche differenzialdiagnostische Untersuchung vor einer möglichen Biopsie als Absicherung durchzuführen. - Sollten sich dabei Keimzahlen von 10 4 ergeben wird ein Antibiogramm mit nachfolgender, intensiver Antibiose die bakterielle Infektion ggf. beseitigen.

Sollte das der Fall sein, müsste man die Ursache der PSA-Erhöhung neu überdenken.
Gruß Heribert

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,

mal wieder ein Update von mir. Vom Urologen des Vertrauens wurde (unter "passendem" Antibiotikum-Schutz) gestern die Biopsie durchgeführt. War nicht so unangenehm wie befürchtet. Lediglich mein Kreislauf tendierte zum Protest (ich wurde bleich und mir wurde ganz schwummerig - einmal während der Biopsie und dann nochmal während des Wartens auf die Entlassung nach zufriedenstellendem Pinkeln. Den eigenartigen Kreislauf kenne ich aber vom Zahnarzt). 
Auch das danach war in Ordnung: Urin ohne Blut, auch kein Blut aus dem Darm, etwas angeschlagenes Gefühl am Nachmittag. Die Arzthelferin hatte mir für den Rest des Tages den Zustand des Couchpotatoes angeraten (ab auf die Couch, Lesen und Fernsehen ok, aber bitte keinen Spaziergang). Heute ging es mir wieder ganz normal. 
Spannend wird es dann nächste Woche, die den Befund bringt.
Gruß, Norbert

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,
die Spannung ist jetzt vorbei - ich habe den Biopsie-Befund: Gleason 7a mit 3 (80%) + 4 (20%). 5 von 12 Stanzen waren "Treffer": 3 Stück mit Gleason 3+3=6, ein 3(80%)+4(20%), eine 3(70%)+4(30%). Außderdem Malignität G2 (mäßig differenziert) und T1c.
Der Urologe will jetzt noch einige Untersuchungen machen lassen (Knochenszintigram, Blasenspiegelung, Kernspin). Nach unserem Urlaub im Oktober geht es dann an die OP (so der Plan). Es soll die da-Vinci-Methode gemacht werden in Pforzheim. Der dortige Doc wäre sehr geübt in der Methode - außerdem hätten die dort den modernsten Roboter für die OP. Darüber ging nur noch die Martini-Klinik in Hamburg oder ein "Laden" in New York.
Das  mit der weiteren Klassifizierung will ich mal nur mässig ernst nehmen. Ich glaube meinem Urologen aber, dass in Pforzheim gut gearbeitet wird. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Klinik? Alternativ kämen noch Mannheim oder Heidelberg in Frage.... Ich tendiere aber zu Pforzheim.
Was unschön ist: beide Seiten sind befallen, davon auf einer Seite ziemlich am Rand. Dieser Nerv wird wohl nicht zu schonen sein. Beim anderen wird sich der Operateur auf jeden Fall Mühe geben. Je nach aktuellem Bild bei der OP kann aber auch hier noch eine andere Entscheidung fallen.
OK, das werde ich jetzt mal überschlafen und durchdenken und mit meiner Frau besprechen. Ich werde noch die Biomed-Klinik in Bad Bergzabern um eine Meinung fragen. Ich denke aber, dass die OP sein sollte. Der Krebs soll weg - je eher desto besser.

Ich frage mich, ob ich mittlerweile im "neu hier" so langsam unpassend werde. Evtl. passt jetzt "Diagnostig und Therapie" besser, weil das mich demnächst betrifft.

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Norbert,

für eine gute Prostata-OP braucht man heutzutage nich mehr nach New York oder sonstwohin fliegen.

Erkundige Dich bei der örtlichen Selbsthilfegruppe über die St.Trudbert-Klinik, *07231-298612 Dieter Voland.

*Die Universitätsmedizin Mannheim ist auch sehr gut. Von Prof. Michel bin ich im März wegen eines Urothel-Ca ohne Komplikationen offen operiert worden. Mir wurde eine Niere entfernt.

Das war mit dem da Vinci nicht möglich.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
*
*

----------


## tomaso

Hallo Norbert,
eigentlich ist in Deutschland die Missio-Klinik mit Martini-Hamburg auf den vordersten Plätzen. 
Ich persönlich würde nach Würzburg gehen.

http://missioklinik.de/fachzentren/d...akarzinom.html

http://missioklinik.de/fachabteilung...ichnungen.html

Und AHB dann nur in Bad Wildungen.

http://www.klinik-am-kurpark.de/

Wie auch immer du dich entscheidest, ich wünsche dir alles Gute.

Thomas

----------


## Epon59

> Der Krebs soll weg - je eher desto besser


Hallo Norbert,

warum nicht bestrahlen? Gerade auch im Hinblick auf die Nervenerhaltung.

Gruss und viel Glück

Thomas

----------


## juni1970

Hallo,

 von Bestrahlung wuerde ich abraten. Die Erektionsfaehigkeit ist auch bei Bestrahlung nicht gesichert und die Chancen stehen aehnlich wie bei OP. Wenn erst mal bestrahlt ist, ist eine OP nicht mehr moeglich, oder zumindest sehr schwierig. Sollte trotz OP ein Rezidiv auftauchen kann immer noch bestrahlt werden.
Ich denke die Entscheidung OP mit da Vinci ist die beste.

Viel Erfolg!
Jan

----------


## Hvielemi

> von Bestrahlung wuerde ich abraten.


Es ist gut, lieber Jan, dass Du deinen Rat im Konjunktiv gegeben hast.
Direkte Therapie-Empfehlungen sollten wir Laien, zudem nur mit 
bruchstückhafter Kenntnis der Krankengeschichte, nicht geben.

Wichtiger als das Schielen auf eine allfällige Salvage-Therapie
scheint mir, das bestmögliche Ergebnis der Primärtherapie
anzustreben. Welche das sei, lasse ich dahingestellt.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Norbert,

schau Dir doch die so genannten "Fallzahlen" der Klinik in Pforzheim in Sachen Da-Vinci-OP an und vergleiche die mit den Zahlen der übrigen in der Nähe. Je höher die sind, desto geübter sind die Operateure.

Viel Glück

WernerE

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo Norbert,
> 
> schau Dir doch die so genannten "Fallzahlen" der Klinik in Pforzheim in Sachen Da-Vinci-OP an und vergleiche die mit den Zahlen der übrigen in der Nähe. Je höher die sind, desto geübter sind die Operateure.
> 
> Viel Glück
> 
> WernerE


Den Ansatz habe ich auch verfolgt. Vielleicht wäre auch noch die interne Statistik mit der Anzahl der R1 Resektionen und der Zahl der OPs mit Nerverhalt interessant. Ob die Klinik diese Zahlen preisgibt steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.

Viel Erfolg

Achim

----------


## Epon59

> Die Erektionsfaehigkeit ist auch bei Bestrahlung nicht gesichert und die Chancen stehen aehnlich wie bei OP


Hallo Jan,

wie kommst du zu dieser Aussage? Eigene Erfahrung? Meines Wissens, ohne jetzt genaue Zahlen direkt zu haben, wird die Chance zur Heilung in etwa gleich gesetzt (mit leichten Vorteilen bei der Bestrahlung) und die Chance auf Erektionsverlust ist bei der Op um Klassen höher. Ohne die sonstigen Nebenwirkungen noch zu berücksichtigen, die allesamt bei der Bestrahlung niedriger ausfallen.

Ich habe überlegt, ob ich den Hinweis auf Bestrahlung überhaupt gebe. Denn irgendwie habe ich mit einer solchen Aussage gerechnet, ich wusste nur noch nicht, von wem sie kommt. Warum werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass Bestrahlung als Ersttherapie hier im Forum als Teufelszeug gilt. Nur wer eine Op mannhaft überstanden hat und sich dann noch tapfer der Bestrahlung der Prostataloge stellt, ist ein ganzer Kerl und hat unser Mitleid verdient. Um nicht missverstanden zu werden, jeder einzelne dieser Fälle tut mir um den Betroffenen ebenfalls leid. Und leider gibt es hierzu im Forum auch ausreichend Berichte. Wo sind aber all diese Berichte, in denen Strahlenpatienten vom Verlust ihrer Erektionsfähigkeit nach drei Jahren oder anderen Strahlenschäden berichten? Von Protonenleuten ganz zu schweigen. Die, die ich bislang gesprochen habe, erfreuen sich (bester) Gesundheit und bis auf einmal nachts raus gibt es keine Klagen. Und das teilweise acht Jahre nach der Behandlung. 

Vielleicht sollte man ähnlich den Amerikanern ein eigenes Forum für Strahlenpatienten, gerne auch speziell Protonen, ins Leben rufen. Wäre zwar schade für das Forum im Bemühen um allgemeine Information, lässt sich möglicherweise aber eh nicht umsetzen. 

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## LowRoad

*Thomas,*
ja, in Deutschland gilt die operative Entfernung der Prostata (RPE) offensichtlich als Goldstandard. Die von den Urologen genannten Argumente, die hier gerne und unreflektiert widergegeben werden, sind dann schon etwas verstörend. Tatsache ist, dass die RT bei gleichaltrigen (!) Patienten in Bezug auf die Nebenwirkungen(Inkontinenz & Impotenz) etwas besser als die RPE abschneidet. Allerdings hat die Operation nicht nur einen therapeutischen Hintergrund, sondern ist auch ein Diagnosewerkzeug, denn der Lymphknotenstatus lässt sich nach RPE sehr gut bewerten, was bei der RT nicht der Fall ist und zu einem erhöhten Rezidivrisiko führen kann.

Eine Protonentherapie bringt, meiner Meinung nach, gegenüber einer gut gemachten IMRT keinen Vorteil, einer HDR/EBRT ist sie wahrscheinlich sogar unterlegen.

----------


## Harald_1933

> von Bestrahlung wuerde ich abraten. Die Erektionsfaehigkeit ist auch bei Bestrahlung nicht gesichert und die Chancen stehen aehnlich wie bei OP.


Hallo Jan,

Deine Begeisterung für eine Prostatektomie kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, nachdem ich Deinen sehr ausführlichen Bericht unter www.myprostate.eu gelesen habe.




> Wenn erst mal bestrahlt ist, ist eine OP nicht mehr moeglich, oder zumindest sehr schwierig.


Woher hast Du dieses Wissen? 

  Dein Bericht: www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=264&page=report könnte wohl noch ergänzt werden. Vielleicht gelingt es Dir auch, die Anfangspassagen Deines Berichtes ebenfalls in deutscher Sprache zu hinterlegen. Vielen Dank im voraus.

Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir wegen Deines jugendlichen Alters im Hinblick auf die gewünschte Potenz weiterhin gutes Stehvermögen. Bitte, berücksichtige dabei auch, dass bei Männern, die sehr viel später als Du erstmals mit Behandlungen gegen Protstakrebs in Berührung kommen, die Erektionsfähigkeit sich ohnehin meist schon vermindert oder eben reduziert zeigt. 




> Warum werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass Bestrahlung als Ersttherapie hier im Forum als Teufelszeug gilt.


Hallo Thomas,

das siehst Du wohl in erster Linie mit Deiner verständlichen rosaroten Brille als mit Protonen bestrahlter zufriedener Patient. Mehrfach, also auch lange bevor Du Deine Begeisterung für die Protonen-Radiatio hier kund getan hast, habe ich z.B. meine IGRT im Forum positiv dargestellt, und das nicht, weil ich das als das Nonplusultra angesehen habe. Mistral hat von seiner seiner Protonenbestrahlung im Forum berichtet, obwohl auch seine PKH wohl nicht mehr dem aktuellen Stand entspricht. Auch Knut hat von Loma Linda eine sehr ausführliche Beschreibung, die unter KISP nachgelesen werden kann, verfasst. Urologen sind nun mal in erster Linie eher Chirurgen und keine Verfechter einer Bestrahlung der Prostata als Ersttherapie. Was Wunder also, dass die Berichte über Bestrahlung versus Operation im Forum etwas weniger üppig ausfallen. Ein eigenes Forum in Sachen Radiatio dürfte sich wahrlich unter dieser Prämisse-Situation erübrigen.

Auch Dir wünsche ich, dass alles noch lange so bleibt, wie es jetzt ist.

*"Seid Idealisten bis ins Greisenalter. Idealisten, die eine Idee verkörpern. Dann habt ihr gelebt"*
(Paula Modersohn-Becker)

Gruß Harald

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Achim/Norbert,

zumindest die Fallzahlen einer Klinik sollte man immer im Netz finden.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Epon59

> HDR/EBRT


Hallo LowRoad,

HDR kam bei mir nicht in Betracht, vlt weil es mein Urologe nicht anbietet. EBRT ist mir unbekannt, handelt es sich dabei um IMRT? Umso wichtiger, dass es umfängliche Berichte gibt und nicht immer das doofe Operieren. Hatte meinen Urologen, der hier auch schon erwähnt wurde, aufgesucht, weil er Hifu anwendet. Zur Begrüßung hatte er mir von seinem Uro-Papst aus Hamburg erzählt, der nachdem er in Ruhestand gegangen ist, erzählt hätte, dass wahrscheinlich 80% seiner Op's überflüssig gewesen seien. Was war aber der blitzschnelle Rat meines Urologen, nachdem Hifu ausgeschieden war: Operieren. Schlimm, dass die nicht weiter denken können. Wird aber auch nicht besser, wenn es von den Betroffenen unkritisch nachgeplappert wird.




> denn der Lymphknotenstatus lässt sich nach RPE sehr gut bewerten, was bei der RT nicht der Fall ist und zu einem erhöhten Rezidivrisiko führen kann


Bei der Bestrahlung wird doch auch leitliniengerecht agiert, also auch die Lymphknoten mit bestrahlt. Wo besteht hier also ein höheres Risiko für Rezidive?




> rosaroten Brille


Hallo Harald,

so rosarot ist sie nicht. Sonst würde ich nicht noch wie verrückt Vitamine schlucken bzw. per Infusion beziehen. 




> etwas weniger üppig ausfallen


Das ist ja genau mein Argument. Man muss schon intensiver forschen, um auf die Berichte aus der Strahlenecke zu stoßen. Dennoch habe ich immer noch keine gefunden, die von all den schrecklichen Spätfolgen berichten. Wo sind aber all diese Strahlenpatienten, denen die Behandlung so übel mitgespielt hat? Schreiben immer nur die Operierten über ihr Schicksal? Oder sitzen die Bestrahlten zuhause und schämen sich, weil sie anfangs so glücklich waren? Das wollte ich nur mal zu Bedenken geben, bevor hier immer so schnell nach dem Skalpell gerufen wird.

Schön ist an dem Befund gar nix, dennoch muss man sich ihm nicht blind ergeben. In diesem Sinne dennoch die besten Wünsche an alle Betroffenen.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> EBRT ist mir unbekannt, handelt es sich dabei um IMRT?


Hallo Thomas,

http://www.urologielehrbuch.de/prostatakarzinom_07.html

Auszug aus dem obigen Link:

Die externe kurative Strahlentherapie *EBRT* (engl. external beam radiation therapy) bei organbegrenztem oder lokal fortgeschrittenem Prostatakarzinom ohne Fernmetastasen eine Therapiealternative zur radikalen Prostatektomie. Die Lebenserwartung sollte mindestens 10 Jahre betragen. In retrospektiven Vergleichen zeigt die Strahlentherapie bei gut differenzierten Tumorenvergleichbare onkologische Ergebnisse wie die radikale Prostatektomie, bei schlecht differenzierten Tumoren hat die radikale Prostatektomie Vorteile. 

*Technik der externen Strahlentherapie des Prostatakarzinoms:***

Für den Erfolg der Strahlentherapie wurde eine klare Dosis-Wirkungs-Beziehung nachgewiesen, leider steigt die strahlenbedingte Nebenwirkungsrate bei konventionellen externen Bestrahlungen über 70 Gy deutlich an. Durch technische Modifikationen konnte eine Dosiseskalation in der Prostata und Schonung von vitalen Strukturen wie Urethra, Rektum und Harnblase erreicht werden. Die Bestrahlung wird fraktioniert verabreicht, z.B. jeden Wochentag mit ungefähr 1,8 Gy pro Sitzung, bis die gewünschte Dosis erreichtist. 

*3D-konformale Strahlentherapie des Prostatakarzinoms: 
*
Die dreidimensionale konformale Strahlentherapie ist die aktuelle Standardtechnik in der externen Strahlentherapie des Prostatakarzinoms. Mit Hilfe eines
Planungs-CT wird virtuell die Zieldosis für die Prostata geplant, weiterhin errechnet das Planungsprogramm die zu erwartenden Dosen für sensible Nachbarstrukturen. Die Prostata wird in mehreren Ebenen bestrahlt (z.B. 4Strahlenfelder), welche möglichst nicht vitale Strukturen durchdringen. Mit Hilfe von individuellen Blenden, sogenannten Kollimatoren, werden die Strahlenfelder begrenzt. Die Kollimatoren bewirken in jedem Strahlenfeldeine Bestrahlung der Prostata mit Ausblendung von vitalen Strukturen. Eine Strahlendosis der Prostata bis 78 Gy ist erreichbar, bei akzeptablen Dosen und Nebenwirkungen am Rektum, welche nur wenige mm auseinander liegen. Grundvoraussetzung einer erfolgreichen Strahlentherapie beim Prostatakarzinomist die genaue Lagerung des Patienten mit exakter Repositionierung bei dernächsten Bestrahlung. Für die Bestrahlung der Prostata ist auf eine volle Harnblase zu achten, dies senkt die Strahlenexposition der Harnblase.

*Ergebnisse der externen Strahlentherapie des Prostatakarzinoms:
*
prospektiv-randomisierte Studien konnten die deutliche dosisabhängige Wirkung der EBRT auf das rezidivfreie Überleben darstellen. Als Standard gilt heute eine Strahlendosis von mindestens 70 Gy (s.u.). Die Langzeitergebnisse nach Strahlentherapie: 



*Tumorstadium*
*5JÜR*
*10JÜR*
*15JÜR*

Gleason 26 + T12
96%
86%
72%

Gleason 26 + T3
94%
75%
61%

Gleason 7 + T12
94%
75%
61%

Gleason 7 + T3
83%
62%
39%

Gleason 810+ T12
83%
62%
39%

Gleason 810 + T3
64%
34%
27%




*Adjuvante Hormontherapie während und nach EBRT:
*
mehrere randomisierte Studien belegen einen Überlebensvorteil für die adjuvante Hormontheraoie nach EBRT. Meist dauert die adjuvante Hormontherapie 6 Monate und beginnt  2 Monate vor der Bestrahlungstherapie. 

*Nebenwirkungen der externen Strahlentherapie: 
*
die Nebenwirkungen nach Strahlentherapie werden in Akutnebenwirkungen (innerhalb 90Tage nach Therapie) und Spätnebenwirkungen (mehr als 3 Monate nach Therapie) eingeteilt.
*Nebenwirkungen nach Strahlentherapie:* ********
**
Klassifikation der Spätnebenwirkungen   durch Strahlentherapie nach RTOG (Radiation Therapy Oncology Group).


*Graduierung***
*Gastrointestinaltrakt***
*Urogenitaltrakt***

Grad 1
unter 5  Stühle/d, geringer Blut- oder Schleimabgang, geringe Bauchkrämpfe
Mikrohämaturie, geringe  Schleimhautatrophie und Teleangiektasien

Grad 2
reduzierte  Stuhlkonsistenz und mehr als 5 Stühle/d, Bauchkrämpfe, viel Schleim und  zeitweiliger Blutabgang
Moderate Pollakisurie  (>1/h), gelegentliche Makrohämaturie,  zahlreiche Teleangiektasien

Grad 3
massiv  vermehrte wässrige Stühle, operationsbedürftige Stenosen, transfusionspflichtige  Blutungen
schwere  Pollakisurie (<1/h), schwere Dysurie, häufige Hämaturie, Harnblasenkapazität unter 150  ml

Grad 4
Perforationen,  Fisteln, lebensbedrohliche Blutungen, Nekrosen
Perforationen,  Fisteln, schwere hämorrhagische Zystitis, Harnblasenkapazität unter 100  ml

Grad 5
jede tödliche Komplikation
jede tödliche Komplikation



 Gruss Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Thomas, liebster Helmut,

Andi = LowRoad bedient sich nun mal gern der englischen Sprache, und so kam es denn auch zu der Verwendung der Abkürzung EBRT. - *Hier* - ergänzend auch die Erläuterungen in englischer Sprache.

*"Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass Abstinenzler die Sachen nicht mögen, auf die sie verzichten"*
(Dylan Thomas)

Gruß Harald

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Ich muß mir einige Beiträge mir mehr Ruhe ansehen, bevor ich mehr dazu sagen kann.
Zur Alternative Bestrahlung/OP meinte mein Urologe, dass nach einer Bestrahlung das Gewebe sehr mitgenommen wäre und wenn dann noch eine OP erfolgen müsste, wäre die sehr heikel. Die Nerven gingen nach der Bestrahlung auch noch hinüber...
Nach eine OP wäre aber eine Bestrahlung noch möglich, um ggfls. Krebsreste anzugehen. Dann würde ein kleineres Feld bestrahlt.
Da sich mein Urologe bisher als (nach allem, was ich als Laie weiß) "gut" herausgestellt hat (inkl. spezifischem Antibiotikum-Schutz zur Biopsie) hat er bei mir schon einen Vertrauensvorschuß. 
Ausserdem freue ich mich hier über Beiträge von Betroffenen und Erfahrungsträgern. Auch wenn ich jede Meinung schätze bin ich mir darüber im klaren, dass ich hier keine ärztliche Beratung bekomme (bei allen Schilderungen fehlen doch immer irgendwelche Informationen).

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## Epon59

> Die Nerven gingen nach der Bestrahlung auch noch hinüber..


So ein Blödsinn von einem angeblichen Experten. Es gibt ein gewisses Restrisiko, was glaube ich bei 15-20% liegt. Dem steht aber auch eine Chance von 80% gegenüber. Das habe ich in meinen Gesprächen mit Urologen aber noch nie so detailliert gehört, sondern immer nur pauschale Vorbehalte. Was der Bauer nicht kennt .... Von den wenigen Strahlenpatienten, die ich bislang gesprochen habe, hat noch keiner davon berichtet und es gibt keinen Grund, dies anzuzweifeln.

@Helmut,

danke für die Info.

Gruss
Thomas

----------


## RolandHO

> So ein Blödsinn von einem angeblichen Experten.


Lieber Thomas, ein Urologe ist eben kein Experte für Strahlentherapie, für genaue Informationen darüber geht man
eben zu einem Strahlentherapeuten, der einem dann auch nichts Genaues über OP sagen kann.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## juni1970

Hallo allerseits, besonders Norbert, Konrad, Harald, und Thomas,

 zunaechst mal stimme ich Konrad vollkommen zu dass unsere Meinungen hier laienhaft sind, und auch die Meine ist im Wesentlichen nur was ich irgendwo aufgeschnappt habe und plausibel fand. Hierzu gehoert 100% genau das was Norbert schreibt:





> Zur Alternative Bestrahlung/OP meinte mein Urologe, dass nach einer Bestrahlung das Gewebe sehr mitgenommen wäre und wenn dann noch eine OP erfolgen müsste, wäre die sehr heikel. Die Nerven gingen nach der Bestrahlung auch noch hinüber...
> Nach eine OP wäre aber eine Bestrahlung noch möglich, um ggfls. Krebsreste anzugehen. Dann würde ein kleineres Feld bestrahlt.


Genau das sagten mir zwei prominente Urologe praktisch genauso:
Erstmeinung: Prof. Juehneman Uni-Klinik Kiel (der das Kieler Konzept entwickelte)
Zweitmeinung: Prof Graefen, Chefarzt der Martiniklinik
 Roland hat zwar Recht dass ein Urologe nicht notwendigerweise viel von Bestrahlung verstehen muss, aber ein erfahrener Operateur wird den Unterschied dazwischen kennen jemanden zu operieren der zuerst die OP waehlt und jemandem der vorher schon bestrahlt wurde. Ferner wird der Strahlenexperte sicher nicht von seiner Methode abraten und die Nachteile genauso schoen reden wollen wie der Urologe die OP die er selber macht schoen redet. Wir stehen da also etwas verloren da zwischen den 'Experten' mit ihren Interessenskonflikten .,,,,

Nach deren Beschreibung stelle ich mir die Bestrahlung so vor dass die Prostata am Ende ein vernarbtes Gebilde im Koerper ist das schwer herauszuoperieren waere. Da bei Norbert offenbar der Tumor recht nah am Rand ist, muesste man die Bestrahlung wohl auf eine Region konzentrieren die den Nerven recht nahe ist und ob man so genau an den Nerven vorbei bestrahlen kann wie man mit da Vinci schneiden kann bezweifle ich. Wie gesagt, meine Amateurhafte Meinung!

Ich habe von meinem Onkel das Zitat im Ohr: Nach seiner OP war die Potenz noch ok, die Bestrahlung habe ihm dann aber den Rest gegeben. Er ist ueber 70 und sexuell aeusserst aktiv!

Im Vorfeld meiner eigenen Behandlung habe ich mir das sehr genau ueberlegt und sehr intensiv nach einer Moeglichkeit gesucht die mir die groesste Wahrscheinlichkeit gibt die Erektionsfaehigkeit zu erhalten und habe keine Vorteile bei der Bestrahlung gefunden. Haette ich sie gefunden haette ich auf jeden Fall Bestrahlung gewaehlt. Es schien mir im Gegenteil langfristig sogar das hoehere Risiko. Waehrend bei OP die Erektionsfaehigkeit erstmal auf einen Schlag weg ist, dann aber allmaehlich wieder kommt, ist es bei Bestrahlung umgekehrt, dass sie am Anfang noch da ist, allmaehlich aber immer mehr leidet und langfristig nicht zurueck kommt. Aber ich habe dafuer keine Zitate und vielleicht liege ich da auch falsch. Jedenfalls habe ich mich deswegen fuer OP entschieden, als 'saubere' Loesung im langfristigen Sinne. Auf keinen Fall um mehr 'Mann' zu sein, ich wuerde mich sogar eher als Feigling ansehen .....

In den USA wird allerdings tatsaechlich sehr viel mehr bestrahlt als operiert! Von Protonen habe ich erst nach meiner OP gehoert und habe mich da dann nicht weiter informiert, hatte aber den Eindruck das koennte vielleicht vielversprechend sein.

Vielleicht koenntest Du, Norbert, mal ein paar Berichte von Patienen lesen die Bestrahlung gewaehlt haben, unter
http://en.myprostate.eu/?req=irradiation
Auf die Schnelle habe ich jetzt kein gutes Beispiel gefunden, aber dieses sieht hinsichtlich Erektionsfaehigkeit nicht so gut aus:
http://en.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=340&page=rating
Interessanterweise hier erst OP, dann Bestrahlung, OP zwar erstmal weg, dann aber Besserung. ADT1, komplett weg :-(
Vielleicht findest Du ein paar interessantere Beispiele die Dir helfen koennten.

Generell scheint es aber dass die wirklich Idealloesung nicht wirklich gibt.....

Harald, Dir danke ich fuer die guten Wuensche. Dein Gedanke dass sich bei vielen neu Diagnostizierten die Erektionsfaehigkeit bereits schon vorher altersbedingt reduziert haben wird ist mich auch gekommen, obwohl das sicher nicht immer so sein wird (z.B. mein Onkel). Die Entscheidung treffen zu koennen ohne dabei auf die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu schauen die Erektionsfaehigkeit zu erhalten waere sicherlich um einiges leichter. Norbert ist allerdings auch noch relativ jung....

Liebe Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## juni1970

Nachtrag,

 hier ein interessanter Bericht:
http://en.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=51&page=report

Hatte erst OP, dann Bestrahlung. Zu Potenz aeussert er sich zunaechst nicht, aber spaeter:
[Quote]Allerdings ist festzustellen, dass die 70,2 Gy doch in Sachen Potenz  merkbare Spuren hinterlassen hat, die Erektionsfähigkeit hat stark  gelitten.[Quote]
Das heist nach der OP war das kein Thema, und am Anfang der Bestrahlung auch nicht, es wurde dann aber offenbar allmaehlich schlechter.

 Berichte wie diese sind wo ich meine Aussage hernehme dass ich eher von Bestrahlung abraten *wuerde".

----------


## lumberjack

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> wie kommst du zu dieser Aussage? ...Warum werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass Bestrahlung als Ersttherapie hier im Forum als Teufelszeug gilt. Nur wer eine Op mannhaft überstanden hat und sich dann noch tapfer der Bestrahlung der Prostataloge stellt, ist ein ganzer Kerl und hat unser Mitleid verdient.


Hallo Thomas,

eine bestrahlte Prostata oder nach Hormonbehandlung lässt sich die OP nicht so einfach durchführen wie bei Ersttherapie, erst recht nicht so schonend. Der Rat zur OP als Ersttherapie hat den Grund, dass die Bestrahlung als zweiter kurativer Ansatz verbleibt, bei möglichst großer Lebensqualität.
Selbstverständlich gibt es auch reichlich Fälle, die durch Strahlentherapieen zum Erfolg geführt haben.

Jack

----------


## Epon59

@Roland,




> ein Urologe ist eben kein Experte für Strahlentherapie


Klar, aber ich hätte gedacht, dass er doch Patienten hat, die so behandelt wurden und er mir sagt, wie deren konkrete Erfahrung ist und nicht pauschal irgendwelche Aussagen trifft. Er sollte zunächst mal näher dran sein an dem Thema als ich, auch wenn er nicht alle Therapien selbst anwenden kann. 

@Jan,




> ob man so genau an den Nerven vorbei bestrahlen kann wie man mit da Vinci schneiden kann bezweifle ich.


Umgedreht wird ein Schuh draus. Es wird bei der Bestrahlung, zumindest bei Protonen, ein Sicherheitssaum rund um die Prostata mit bestrahlt. Deswegen u.a. auch die Nebenwirkungen bei der Blase oder eben auch bei den Nerven, da sie in diesem Saum liegen. Sind sie nicht vollständig vom Tumor durchdrungen, sollten sie sich auch wieder von dem Schlag erholen. So "sauber" kann kein Chirurg schneiden.  




> allmaehlich aber immer mehr leidet und langfristig nicht zurueck kommt


Die Chancenverteilung spricht wohl schon eindeutig zugunsten der Bestrahlung. Nochmals meine Frage, wo sind die Berichte der geschädigten Strahlenpatienten? Ich lese deutlich mehr über die Op-Geschädigten als über die Strahlenleute. Nicht, dass es die nicht gibt, aber anscheinend nicht in der großen Anzahl wie es von den Fachleuten prophezeit wird. Was mich überleitet zu deinem Vermerk au myProstate.

Typischer Fall von Interesse gesteuerter Wahrnehmung. Ich konnte über diese Datenbank direkten Kontakt zu drei Protonenpatienten aufnehmen und deren Berichte haben bei mir den Ausschlag zugunsten dieser Therapie gegeben. Aus einem Kontakt ist sogar so etwas wie eine freundschaftliche Beziehung entstanden. 

@ Jack




> dass die Bestrahlung als zweiter kurativer Ansatz verbleib


Ich sehe dies ganz fatalistisch. Die Bestrahlung wird mich kurativ über die mindestens nächsten 15 Jahre bringen. Sollte dann noch mal was aufpoppen, wird hoffentlich die Forschung neue Wege entdeckt haben, siehe aktuelle Berichte über Immuntherapien, oder aber ein erfahrener Chirurg muss halt doch ran. Davon gehe ich aber nicht aus :-)

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## lumberjack

> @ Jack
> 
> Ich sehe dies ganz fatalistisch. Die Bestrahlung wird mich kurativ über die mindestens nächsten 15 Jahre bringen. Sollte dann noch mal was aufpoppen, wird hoffentlich die Forschung neue Wege entdeckt haben, siehe aktuelle Berichte über Immuntherapien, oder aber ein erfahrener Chirurg muss halt doch ran. Davon gehe ich aber nicht aus :-)
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hallo Thomas,

du hast deine Entscheidung schon getroffen, das war mir bei meinem Beitrag nicht ganz klar. Ich wollte das auch nicht anzweifeln, sondern nur erklären weshalb OP vor Bestrahlung stattfinden _kann_ und warum besser nicht danach als Alternativoption. Fakt ist: du kannst die Folgen -egal welcher Therapie- nicht rückgängig machen.






> @Jan,
> 
> ..., ein Sicherheitssaum rund um die Prostata mit bestrahlt.  Deswegen u.a. auch die Nebenwirkungen bei der Blase oder eben *auch bei  den Nerven*, da sie in diesem Saum liegen. Sind sie nicht vollständig vom  Tumor durchdrungen, sollten sie sich auch wieder von dem Schlag  erholen. So "sauber" kann kein Chirurg schneiden.


Damit liegst du alledings voll daneben bzw. erklär mir bitte, wie vor und während der Strahlentherapie festgestellt wird, in welchem Umfang die das Nervengewebe infiltriert ist.


Jack

----------


## Epon59

> in welchem Umfang die das Nervengewebe infiltriert ist.


Jack,

diese Frage stellt sich nicht. Durch den Sicherheitssaum rund um die Prostata werden de Nerven automatisch mit bestrahlt. Deshalb auch das Risiko, dass es auch bei Strahlenpatienten zur erekt. Dys kommen kann. Dieses Risiko wird aber mit glaube ich nur irgendwas zwischen 15-20% angegeben. Demgegenüber steht eine Chance, dass es nicht eintritt von mind. 80% und die Leute, die ich gesprochen habe, hatten alle kein Problem damit. Die Nerven scheinen doch recht stressstabil zu sein :-)

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Thomas,

ich möchte Dir Dein Eifern für die Strahlentherapie auch weiterhin gönnen, möchte Dir aber gleichzeitig erklären, was die Strahlen, ob Photonen oder Protonen bewirken.

So gut wie alle Zellen, die sich im Strahlungsfeld befinden, sterben ab. Es ist ja der Sinn einer solchen Bestrahlung, die Dosis so hoch anzusetzen, dass Zellen, die sich in der Teilung befinden in Apoptose geschickt werden und zwar alle, auch noch gesunde Zellen. Überall da, wo das geschieht entsteht nur gering durchblutetes Bindegewebe (Narbengewebe).

Narbengewebe hat nun mal die Eigenschaft, sich gegenüber dem gesunden Gewebe zusammen zu ziehen. Das geht grundsätzlich auch mit den Neurovaskulären Bündeln, die für den Erhalt der Erektion maßgeblich sind. Auch hier verändert also die Gewebekontraktion sowohl die Durchblutung als auch die Leitfähigkeit der Nerven. Allerdings wird diese Veränderung nicht schlagartig erfolgen, sondern kann sich über einige Monate bis Jahre entwickeln.  Aber verlasse Dich darauf, es wird so sein!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Thomas,

Die ausführliche und verständliche Darstellung von Heribert möchte ich in gewisser Weise wie folgt noch ergänzen:

Am 14.12.2010 schreibt jemand im noch relativ jugendlichem Alter bei www.myprostate.eu nach einer im August 2009 durchgeführten Salvage-Strahlentherapie per IMRT: Nach wie vor keine Impotenz. Aber schon am 6.12.2011 vermerkt er: Allerdings ist festzustellen, dass die 70,2 Gy doch in Sachen Potenz merkbare Spuren hinterlassen hat, die Erektionsfähigkeit hat stark gelitten. Er zeigt sich aber in Anbetracht des erzielten PSA-Wertes von 0.04 ng/ml weiterhin zufrieden.

Das bestätigt letztlich wohl doch, das auch eine Radiatio auf lange Sicht die Erektionsfähigkeit zu beeinträchtigen scheint. Persönlich darf ich feststellen, dass die DHB die Potenz nahezu zum Erliegen gebracht hatte und wegen mangelnder Betätigung eine Genitale Präputialverklebung vom Urologen 2 x im Abstand von 6 Monaten mit Sonde gelöst werden musste. Die im Jahre 2007 vorgenommene IGRT führte dagegen zu keinen drastischen Einschränkungen der Libidofähigkeit, minimierte aber beträchtlich die Leistung der Schwellkörper, wobei mein Alter von 82 Jahren zu berücksichtigen ist.

Ich wünsche Dir Thomas, dass Dir in Anbetracht Deines Alters von 56 Jahren ähnliche Erfahrungen noch für lange Zeit erspart bleiben.

P.S.: Zur besseren Übersicht wäre es wohl sinnvoll, wenn Du Dein Profil im Forum ergänzen würdest. Auch bei www.myprostate.eu würde Dein ausführlicher Bericht sicher gern gelesen werden.

*"Man findet Vergnügen selten dort, wo man es sucht"*
(David Lloyd George)

Gruß Harald

----------


## juni1970

Hallo Thomas,

 auch ich moechte Dir (oder Norbert) keineswegs  irgendetwas ein- oder ausreden. Da es keine ideale Therapieform gibt  bleibt es immer eine sehr persoenliche Entscheidung die auch mir  Prioritaeten zu tun hat. Zum Beispiel kann auch die Narbe ein Argument  sein die wirklich haesslich ist. Manche Leute ziehen OP vor weil sie  kein totes Organ im Koerper tragen wollen, manchmal koennen die Gruende  recht irrational sein, was meiner Meinung nach auch in Ordnung ist. Fuer  mich rangierte die Erhaltung der Erektionsfaehigkeit ganz oben,  eigentlich noch vor Heilung was natuerlich total irrational ist. Warum  ich trotzdem weitermachte war eigentlich nur dass ich von allen Seiten  bequatscht wurde dass ich es bitter bereuen wuerde wenn ich diese  Gelgenheit nicht wahrnehmen wuerde. Eigentlich war der Grund also dass  ich mein Umfeld nicht enttaeuschen wollte - sehr irrational und kein  wirklich guter Grund. Andererseits war ich so orientierungslos dass ich  ohne Kompass navigieren musste und mich dann halbwegs blind auf mein  Umfeld verlassen habe was im Nachhinein nicht ganz falsch war.....

Ok, ich bin ich etwas abgeschweift, sorry....

Zu Deiner Aussage:




> @Roland,
> 
> Ich sehe dies ganz fatalistisch. Die Bestrahlung wird mich kurativ über  die mindestens nächsten 15 Jahre bringen. Sollte dann noch mal was  aufpoppen, wird hoffentlich die Forschung neue Wege entdeckt haben,  siehe aktuelle Berichte über Immuntherapien, oder aber ein erfahrener  Chirurg muss halt doch ran. Davon gehe ich aber nicht aus :-)


Da spielt das Alter eine ganz erhebliche Rolle. Meine OP liegt 4.5  Jahre zurueck, damals war ich 40. 15 Jahre spaeter waere ich 55. Mag  sein dass es dann vielleicht bessere Methoden gibt, aber wenn man noch  so lange 'durchhalten' muss ist es besonders wichtig sich schonsame  Moeglichkeiten der Weiterbehandlungen nicht zu verbauen. Was andere  geschrieben haben und ich eben auch von Urologen gehoert habe ist eben  dass Bestrahlung zu jeder Zeit eine Option ist, waehrend OP eben nur  einmal am Anfang schonsam geht. Auch ein wirklich erfahrener Chirurg  wird seine Schwierigkeiten haben eine vernarbte Prostata herauszuhoen  und dabei noch die Nervenbahnen darumherum zu schonen. Im Uebrigen: Wenn  der Tumor schon gestreut hat macht OP natuerlich gar keinen Sinn mehr!  Sie macht nur Sinn als kurative Massnahme unter der Annahme dass der  Tumor nicht gestreut hat. Wenn man aber annimmt dass der Tumor auf die  Prostata konzentriert ist klingt es fuer mich logisch die OP zu waehlen  weil sie am gezieltesten das Organ entnehmen kann. Im Uebrigen hat sie  auch den Vorteil der Patologie und damit der genauest moeglichen Analyse  wo genau der Tumorherd lag, ob die Raender infiltriert waren etc. Damit  ist eine ziemlich genaue Prognose moeglich wie es weiter gehen koennte.  Bei Bestrahlung bleibt nur die PSA Wert Messung und damit viel  Ungewissheit.





> So "sauber" kann kein Chirurg schneiden.


Ja,  die Nerven werden bei der OP eigentlich praktisch immer beschaedigt,  aber sie erholen sich eben wieder solange nicht zuviele durchtrennt  wurden. Unter myprostate habe ich auch eine Menge Patienten gesehen die  offenbar nach Protonenbestrahlung keine Potenzprobleme hatten. Als ich  mich entscheiden musste, hatte ich zu Protonen nichts gefunden,  vielleicht gab es diese Therapieform noch nicht lange genug um dazu  Erfahrungsberichte zu finden. Wahrscheinlich wuerde ich mich angesichts  diesen Eindrucks auch genauer informieren und diese Moeglichkeit in die  engere Wahl ziehen. Oft hoeren die Berichte aber auch ein paar Monate  nach Therapieende auf, und Langzeitwirkungen werden nicht  aufgeschrieben. Mir faellt auf dass sich sehr viele Leute zum Thema  Potenz nur sehr zoegerlich auessern. Ich stelle mir vor, wenn jemand 2-3  Wochen nach Strahlentherapie begeistert notiert hat dass alles in  Ordnung ist mit der Potenz und dann aber nach 5-6 Monaten feststellt  dass es eben doch nicht mehr so laeuft, dass er zoegern wird das noch  nachzutragen. Wenige habe den Mumm halb-oeffentlich aufzuschreiben dass  sie Potenzprobleme haben waehrend es leicht ist begeistert und  vielleicht auch etwas stolz zu schreiben dass zum Thema Potenz alles  bestens steht.....

Wichtig ist es sich nicht zu frueh festzulegen, zumindest solange man noch die Wahl hat.....

Beste Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## juni1970

Hi,

genau denselben Eintrag hatte ich gestern auch gesehen und zitiert. Der direkte link:

http://en.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=51&page=report




> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Die ausführliche und verständliche Darstellung von Heribert möchte ich in gewisser Weise wie folgt noch ergänzen:
> 
> Am 14.12.2010 schreibt jemand im noch relativ jugendlichem Alter bei www.myprostate.eu nach einer im August 2009 durchgeführten Salvage-Strahlentherapie per IMRT: Nach wie vor keine Impotenz. Aber schon am 6.12.2011 vermerkt er: Allerdings ist festzustellen, dass die 70,2 Gy doch in Sachen Potenz merkbare Spuren hinterlassen hat, die Erektionsfähigkeit hat stark gelitten. Er zeigt sich aber in Anbetracht des erzielten PSA-Wertes von 0.04 ng/ml weiterhin zufrieden.
> 
> Gruß Harald

----------


## norbert177

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt die begleitenden Voruntersuchungen (Knochenszintigramm, Röntgen des Oberkörpers, CT, Blasenspiegelung) hinter mir ohne weitere Verdachtspunkte ("negativ" im ärztlichen Sinn, "positiv" in meiner Einschätzung). Anfang November geht es zur OP. Ich fühle mich auf dem richtigen Weg und beschreite diesen zuversichtlich.
Sehr hilfreich ist die Unterstützung meiner Frau. 
Bevor ich mich in die Früherkennung mit PSA-Kontrolle stürze hatte ich mich gefragt, was mir wichtiger ist: längere Potenz oder längeres Leben. Ich hoffe, dass die Potenz durch die OP nicht komplett lahmgelegt werden wird (dann gibt es unterstützende Mittel), aber für mich hat die möglichst komplette Entfernung des Tumors oberste Priorität. Und nach der Kette OP - AHB - weitere Rekonvaleszent - erste Nachsorgetermine werde ich ein erstes Resumee ziehen können.
Ich lasse wieder von mir hören, wenn es berichtenswerte Neuigkeiten gibt.

Norbert

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Norbert,

meine guten Wünsche begleiten Dich auf Deinem weiteren Therapieweg. Sicher nicht nur ich erwarte gern Deine weiteren Berichte.

*"Wer Recht erkennen will, muss zuvor in richtiger Weise gezweifelt haben"*
(Aristoteles)

Gruß Harald

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Norbert,

irgendeine Entscheidung muss man fällen. Ich denke, Du machst das richtig. In welche Klinik begibst Du Dich denn nun? 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## norbert177

Hallo Werner,
ich werde in Pforzheim in das Siloah St. Trudpert Klinikum gehen. Das ist lt. meinem Urologen empfehlenswert. Und da er mich bisher gut geleitet hat werde ich seinem Rat folgen. Mir ist bewusst dass es zu jeden Klinik gute und schlechte Rückmeldungen gibt (wie bei jeder Autowerkstatt auch...). Hier schlägt das Vertrauen durch - auch mit noch so intensiver Recherche im Netz werde ich kein Urologe.
Ich habe mir (auf Empfehlung einer Freundin - keine Prostata-Patientin, aber medizinisch-körperlich gut informiert) das Buch "Beckenbodentraining für Männer" von Ute Michaelis zugelegt. Und erst mal geschluckt. Mit etwas Abstand sehe ich es aber so, dass auch die Extremfälle (bis zur "Neoblase") abgehandelt und mit Übungen versorgt werden. Nach meiner Meinung (ebenso der Freundin und der Autorin) wird das Prozedere nach der OP (AHB und so) einfacher, wenn mein Beckenboden bis dahin schon trainiert ist. Und dann heisst es üben, die gute Hoffnung nicht verlieren und an das Schöne im Leben denken. Denn das gibt es weiterhin!
Gruß, Norbert

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Norbert,

genau richtig. Fang vorher schon an mit Beckenboden-Training. Ich bin damals Ski gelaufen und bei jeder Bergauf-Fahrt im Lift habe ich geübt. Manchmal hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die anderen mich blöd anschauen. War mir aber egal. Geholfen hat es vermutlich. Zumindest war ich dicht, nachdem der Katheter gezogen worden ist.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## RalfDm

> Fang vorher schon an mit Beckenboden-Training.


Diesen Rat gebe ich, wenn ich Hotline-Dienst habe, jedem Anrufer, dem vielleicht eine Prostatektomie bevorsteht  "vielleicht", weil er sich noch nicht für eine bestimmte Therapie entschieden hat , und ich empfehle ihm, sich dafür den Blauen Ratgeber Nr. 17 der DKH herunterzuladen, in dessen Anhang sich eine gute Anleitung zum Blasenschließmuskeltraining findet. Ob diese Männer dem Rat folgten und, wenn ja, sie davon profitiert haben, erfahre ich nie.

Ralf

----------


## norbert177

Hallo an alle,

"es ist vollbracht!". Letzten Sonntag quartierte ich mich im Siloah-Klinikum in Pforzheim ein. Nach einem dünnen Süppchen dann das Leeren des Darm (weniger nervig als befürchtet). Am Montag hatte ich glücklicherweise den 1. OP-Termin um 8.00 Uhr. Am Nachmittag kam im Wachraum dann das Bewusstsein zurück. Zu meiner Überraschung ohne Schmerzen (solange ich ruhig lag). Der Operateur informierte mich, dass es bei der OP keinerlei Überraschungen gegeben hatte. Am Dienstag dann die Verlegung ins normale Zimmer und der Beginn des "dahinheilens" (ich wurde pflegerisch weiter betreut, hatte keine weiteren Beschwerden - ok, Aus- und Einstieg beim Bett waren am Anfang noch sehr vorsichtig) bis zur Dichtigkeitsprüfung der Naht am Samstag. Die ganze Zeit fühlte ich mich vom kompletten Team (Ärzte und Pfleger) sehr gut und in angenehmer Atmosphäre betreut. Beim Kontraströntgen hiess es dann "dicht" (also innerlich), der Katheder (blöd im Gefühl aber die ganze Zeit notwendig) wurde gezogen und ich am Sonntag (also heute) entlassen. Wenn alles klappt (die Prognosen sagen "alles klar", die definitive Rückmeldung fehlt noch) geht es am Donnerstag zur AHB in die Staufenburg-Klinik in Durbach.
Ich bin noch nicht ganz dicht (äusserlich), aber der Schliessmuskel war ja über den Katheter lahmgelegt. Aber es tröpfelt gefühlt fast nicht und die Vorlage nervt nicht so wie befürchtet.
Momentan fühle ich mich gut. Die OP mit da-Vinci hat die Rückkehr ins aufrechte Leben mit Sicherheit massiv erleichtert. Wenn jetzt noch der pathologische Befung keine überraschenden Befunde bringt steht der allmählichen Rückkehr ins normale Leben nichts im Weg (ok - Sport soll ich erst in 3 Monaten wieder machen. Aber auch diese Zeit werde ich überstehen).
Norbert

----------


## Mikael

Super, Norbert! Wie mich Deine positive Haltung freut! Und es ist doch bislang auch alles vorschriftsmäßig über die Bühne gegangen. Halt uns doch bitte auf dem Laufenden! Hoffnungsstiftende Geschichten braucht es dringend in dieser Negativselektion!

----------


## norbert177

Hallo Mikael (und alle anderen),

morgen gehe ich ich die AHB (=Reha sehr zeitnah nach OP) in die Staufenburg-Klinik nach Durbach. Das ist eine heiße Empfehlung meines Urologen - und ich habe bisher keine gegenteiligen Meinungen gehört).
Am Montag war ich beim Urologen, der mich direkt nach der Entlassung aus der Klinik sehen wollte. Er war mit meinem Zustand sehr zufrieden: die Narben (wie heißt hier die Verkleinerungsform? Die Dinger sind ja so klein, dass ich sie fast nicht "Narben" nennen möchte) sähen sehr gut aus. Ich sollte es mit dem Beckenbodentraining (welches ich auch in der AHB bekomme) nicht übertreiben und mich an die "5+2"-Regel halten: 5 Tage trainieren und dann dem Schließmuskel bzw. dem Beckenboden das verdiente Wochenende gönnen (auch bei diesem Training könne man durchaus übertreiben mit dann dem Gegenteil des gewünschten Effekts in Richtung Inkontinenz).
Ich habe mir jetzt eine Packung Vorlagen (von Tena in Größe 1) geholt. Die kleinste Größe erscheint mir ausreichend. Ich habe beschlossen, dem Thema nicht zuviel Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken. Gestern abend hatte ich öfter das Gefühl der Feuchtigkeit - die Kontrolle vor dem Schlafen zeigte aber keine verdächtige Feuchtigkeit. Das passt zu einer Empfehlung, welche ich schon gelesen habe: Beckenboden trainieren und gelassen bleiben. Zuviel bewusste Aufmerksamkeit sei eher schädlich. Alles in allem: (reifere) "Jugend forscht"!
Bis dann,
Norbert

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Norbert,

hört sich alles gut an. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## norbert177

Hallo, ich bin jetzt in der Reha. Was uns allen am ersten Tag eingetrichtert wurde. Auch wenn Ihr euch gut fühlt und die äußere Narbe gut verheilt ist: die Narbe im Innern braucht ihre 12 Wochen. Also die körperlichen Aktivitäten fein dosieren (Spaziergang maximal 30 Minuten am Stück), immer mal wieder hinlegen, den äußeren Schließmuskel (ist ja der einzig verbliebene) nicht überanstrengen. Ich bin froh, dass ich diesen Muskel schon vor der OP gesucht und etwas trainiert habe. Einige Mitpatienten suchen noch ganz schön (ich hatte glücklicherweise Vorlaufzeit, um mich mit vielen Themen rund um das Leben nach der OP zu befassen).
Da zwischen den Anwendungen und Vorträgen immer wieder Pausen sind kommt auch die Ruhe nicht zu kurz. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass ich mir zu Hause nicht so viel Ruhe gönnen würde. Auch dieser Aspekt spricht also für die AHB.
Gruss, Norbert

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,
ich bin jetzt in der Reha. Eigentlich läuft alles gut. "Eigentlich", weil ich seit letztem Donnerstag eine Entzündung mit mir rumschleppe. Die Reaktion der Leute hier ist gut: sofort Urin und Blut untersucht. Blasenbereich ist sauber, aber das Blut berichtet von einer größeren Entzündung. Leider berichtet das Blut nicht, wo diese ist. Bin seit Freitag auf Antibiotikum. Das spricht auch an - aber langsamer, als es Arzt und Patient wünschen würden (ich fühle mich jeden Tag ein bisschen besser und die Blutwerte sind auf dem Weg zu den Normalwerten). Ab heute jetzt doppelte AB-Dosis. Schau'n mer mal.

Was mich noch bewegt: ich hatte im Samstag und auch kürzlich den Effekt unkontrollierten Harnabgangs. Am Samstag musste ich etwas grübeln, heute nicht mehr. In beiden Fällen war mein Blasenumfeld nicht entspannt. Im Moment habe ich noch alle Zeit der Welt mich den Entspannungsübungen hinzugeben. Das hilft. Aber was mache ich ab Januar, wenn ich wohl wieder im Arbeitsleben stehe? Hat da jemand von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen oder gute Tipps? Das ich weiterhin fleißig mein normales Pensum an Entspannungs- und Kräftigungsübungen für den Schließmuskel absolvieren werde muss ich wohl nicht extra erwähnen.

Viele Grüße,
Norbert

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Norbert,

nach der OP ist der OP bereich noch geschwollen, das komprimiert die Harnröhre zusätzlich und hilft dem Schließmuskel bei der Arbeit. Wenn sich die Schwellungen jetzt zunehmend zurückbilden, muß der SM allein "dichthalten".
(so war's zumindest bei mir und auch die Erfahrungen anderer...). Also weiter üben....es kann dauern, bis er verlässlich dicht bleibt.

Was arbeitest Du ? Viel im Sitzen - das wäre einfacher, als viel körperliche Arbeit...

Alles Gute

Uwe

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Norbert,

gegen den unwillkürlichen Harnabgang helfen am Besten Windeln!

Hat man Dir das nicht in der REHA beigebracht?

Du musst die richtige Größe auswählen, damit das Fassungsvermögen der Windel ausreicht.

Die Windel sollte mit einem "Netzhöschen" unter dem Slip an  den Körper angepresst werden, dami nicht daneben geht.

Gruß

Hansjörg

----------


## uwes2403

Vielleicht tun es ja auch erst einmal Vorlagen ? :-)
Norbert schrieb ja nichts über die Menge des unfreiwilligen Verlustes....nun erschrick ihn nicht gleich mit Windeln.

Besten Gruß

Uwe

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Uwe,

das heißt das erschrecken? Die Vorlage oder Windel sollte so groß sein, dass sie auch einen außerordentlichen Urinverlusta auffängt, ohne dass die Kleidung durchnässt wird.

Ich war nach meiner Prostata-OP 15 Jahre koninent bis ich auf Grund eines Urolthel-Ca durch die Untersuchungen über die Harnröhre wieder inkontinent wurde. Ich trage aus Sicherheitsgründen recht große Windeln, die mir aber von außen niemanden ansieht.

Grundsätzlich sollte es beim Einsatz von Hilfsmitteln keine falsche Scham geben!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,
meine Kontinenz ist wieder zurück. Die Inkontinenz-Probleme waren durch den massiven Reizhusten verursacht. Das ist das Schöne an der Reha: man hat viel Zeit, den Körper zu beobachten und sich über die Beobachtungen seine Gedanken zu machen. Und dann die Fachleute zu den Ergebnissen der Überlegungen zu befragen.
Bei mir stellt sich jetzt der Gesamtverlauf wie folgt dar: durch den massiven Reizhusten hat sich eine Spannung im Unterbauch aufgebaut (kann durch viel Niesen wohl ähnlich erfolgen). Dadurch war nachmittags die unbewusste Haltemuskulatur überfordert und reduzierte die Wirksamkeit. Diese Kette wurde sowohl von der Kontinenztrainerin als auch vom Doc hier bestätigt. Durch Entspannungsübungen kann ich hier Entgegenwirken - zumindest teilweise. Den Resr übernehmen größere Vorlagen.
Für mich heißt das in Zukunft bei Husten und Schnupfen die Entspannungsübungen zu intensivieren und ggfl. auf größere Vorlagen umzusteigen. Da ich jetzt Ursache und Wirkung kenne bleibt auch die Gelassenheit erhalten. So hattet auch dieses Erlebnis während der Reha einen Lerneffekt, für den ich dankbar bin.

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## Mikael

Hallo Norbert,




> meine Kontinenz ist wieder zurück.


großartig! Noch dazu, weil man bei intensivem In-sich-horchen und Eigenbeobachtung gern mal zu viele Dinge registriert. Du hast indes offenbar einen ungetrübten und nicht zu ängstlichen Blick auf Dich selbst. Deine Geschichte stiftet Hoffnung und freut mich sehr. Weiter so! 

Liebe Grüße,
Mikael

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,
nach genau einem Monat ging die AHB gestern zu Ende. Sie hat mir viel gebracht - trotzdem bin ich froh, wieder zu Hause zu sein.

Ich habe mittlerweile die Histologie meiner ehemaligen Prostata: pT2c pN0 (0/13) L0 V0 Pn1 R0 G3 GlSc 3+4.
Übersetzt heißt das 
* Tumor in beiden Lappen, begrenzt auf die Prostata (der Befall beider Lappen war schon von der Biopsie bekannt)
* keine Metastasen in den 13 entnommenen Lymphknoten
* Lymph-Gefäße "sauber"
* Venen "sauber"
* Perineuralinvasion (von der Biopsie her bekannt)
* kein Anhaltspunkt für einen Resttumor
* schlecht differenziertes Karzinom
* Gleason-Wert weiterhin 7a

In der Zusammenfassung hätte das auch negativer ausfallen können. Da das periprostatische Weichgewebe, die Samenblasen und die Resektionsränder tumorfrei waren mache ich mir jetzt über die Perineurascheideninvasion nicht so große Sorgen (schon klar: wenn sich hier nichts gezeigt hätte wäre besser gewesen. Mein Urologe sagte aber (bei der Besprechung des Biopsie-Ergebnissen), dass dies schlimmstenfalls ein lokales Problem sei. Befallene Lymphbahnen hätte ein systemisches Problem dargestellt (hier wurde aber nichts gefunden). Das werde ich aber am Mittwoch beim nächsten Termin nochmal ansprechen.

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Norbert,

das ist eine recht gute Ausgangsposition. Ich hoffe, Du hast Glück und nun Deine Ruhe. Hat man zum Ende der AHB nicht Deinen PSA gemessen?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo Norbert, 
hast du schon über eine Bestrahlung nachgedacht, bzw. mit deinem Urologen besprochen?

----------


## reini99

Hallo Norbert,
habe nahezu identische Parameter 2014 von der Pathologie bekommen. Aber wieso Pn1 bei R0 Resektion? Wurde bei mir nicht als Parameter angegeben, da bei Resektion R0 angbl. PNI keine Bedeutung hat. Ich weiss, da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.
Nun ja, ist nicht so wichtig da mein Rezidiv ja schon da ist.Wurde damals als geheilt entlassen.War wohl nichts.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## norbert177

Hallo zusammen,
@WernerE: in der AHB wurde ein PSA-Wert von 0,19 gemessen. War aber eher ein "Beifang", weil wegen einer Entzündung mit Fieber die Entzündungswerte bestimmt wurden. Lt. dem AHB-Arzt wäre der Wert 3 Monate nach der OP der wichtigere (den Termin habe ich schon, aber nicht im Kopf).
@Reinhold2: nach Aussage meines Urologen wäre eine Bestrahlung nur angesagt, wenn der PSA-Wert nicht auf die Nachweisgrenze zurückgeht. Aber da muß ich noch etwas warten.
@Reini99: ich vermute jetzt mal, dass "Pn1" noch von der Biopsie her kommt. In der Histologie finde ich zumindest nichts, was mir Angst machen würde. Ich verstehe das so, dass der Tumor begonnen hatte, sich über die Nerven auszubreiten (vielleicht auch daher das "Pn1") - alle Schnittränder waren aber "sauber", so dass der Ausbreitungsversuch innerhalb des entfernten Gewebes lag. Aber das werde ich am Mittwoch mit meinem Urologen besprechen.

Nach dem Gespräch dann mehr (im Moment kann ich nur spekulieren).

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## norbert177

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern beim Urologen. Eigentlich ist fast alles gut.

Wegen der Perineuralinfiltration ist er aber noch nicht restlos ruhig. Die Tumorzellen könnten sich in den Nerven nicht an jeder Stelle in den Nervenbahnen festsetzen, d.h es können auch Sprünge (bis zu einem Zentimeter oder knapp darüber) auftreten bis zur nächsten Stelle, wo sich Tumorzellen wieder ansiedeln können. Dann kann (theoretisch!) die Schnittkante der Prostata komplett tumorfrei sein und doch in Nervenbahnen knapp außerhalb des Schnittes können doch noch Tumorzellen sein. Also wird im Januar und im Februar der PSA-Wert bestimmt. Der sollte dann "Null" sein (im Rahmen der Messmöglichkeiten also <0,05). Dann sehen wir weiter. 

Der PSA-Wert driftet nach unten, wenn die Prostata entfernt wurde. Leider habe ich zur Halbwertszeit Angaben von 2 bis 7 Tagen gefunden mit der Ergänzung, dass die Halbwertszeit nicht so perfekt ist wie bei radioaktivem Material (so sie sehr streng gilt). Also abwarten und Tee (oder andere Getränke) trinken.

Komplette Entspannung gibt es nach einer Krebsdiagnose nicht. Wohl auch nicht, wenn die Heilungsbewährung (wer lässt sich denn solche Wörter einfallen?) nach 5 Jahren erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist. Das war mir theoretisch schon und klar und jetzt übe ich die Praxis. Und bin dabei fest entschlossen, mich bis zum Erhalt der nächten PSA-Werte nicht verrückt zu machen - mal sehen wie das klappen wird... :-).

Viele Grüße, Norbert

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich war gestern beim Urologen. Eigentlich ist fast alles gut.
> (...)
> Komplette Entspannung gibt es nach einer Krebsdiagnose nicht. Wohl auch nicht, wenn die Heilungsbewährung (wer lässt sich denn solche Wörter einfallen?) nach 5 Jahren erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist. Das war mir theoretisch schon und klar und jetzt übe ich die Praxis. Und bin dabei fest entschlossen, mich bis zum Erhalt der nächten PSA-Werte nicht verrückt zu machen - mal sehen wie das klappen wird... :-).
> 
> Viele Grüße, Norbert


Das "eigentlich" kann ich bestätigen. Im Kopfkino bleibt der Krebs, wenn auch nur im "Vorprogramm". Die 5 Jahre Heilungsbewährung (in der Tat kein gutes Deutsch) gehen vorüber, danach hatte ich noch fast 3,5 Jahre einen PSA Wert <0,07 ng/ml. Jetzt, nach über 9 Jahren gibt es einen Wert von immerhin 0,14 ng/ml. Das kann alles und nichts bedeuten, man wird sehen. Aber, ich bin wieder in den 2-3-monatigen Meßrhythmus zurückgekehrt, nachdem das Meßintervall bereits seit ein paar Jahren 12 Monate dauerte. 

Alles Gute

Volker

----------


## Reinhold2

Also ich erninnere mich an mein erstes Gespräch mit einem Urologen nach meiner Erkrankung. Da sagte mir der Herr Professor: "Wir werden sie operieren und wenn sie *zehn Jahre* lang keinen PSA-Anstieg haben, können sie sich als geheilt betrachten". Von fünf Jahren habe ich auch nirgendwo sonst gelesen.

----------


## highlander

Ich weiss dass ich damit gar nicht umgehen kann.und dann ist man jahrelang geheilt und nach 8 jahren kommt der psa zurück.....ich hoffe dass das ein messfehler war

----------


## reini99

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich war gestern beim Urologen. Eigentlich ist fast alles gut.
> 
> Wegen der Perineuralinfiltration ist er aber noch nicht restlos ruhig. Die Tumorzellen könnten sich in den Nerven nicht an jeder Stelle in den Nervenbahnen festsetzen, d.h es können auch Sprünge (bis zu einem Zentimeter oder knapp darüber) auftreten bis zur nächsten Stelle, wo sich Tumorzellen wieder ansiedeln können. Dann kann (theoretisch!) die Schnittkante der Prostata komplett tumorfrei sein und doch in Nervenbahnen knapp außerhalb des Schnittes können doch noch Tumorzellen sein. Also wird im Januar und im Februar der PSA-Wert bestimmt. Der sollte dann "Null" sein (im Rahmen der Messmöglichkeiten also <0,05). Dann sehen wir weiter. 
> 
> Viele Grüße, Norbert


Bzgl. PNI, dass ist ja erschreckend! Wird möglicherweise auch der Grund für meinen sofort messbaren PSA nach OP sein: 0,040ng;
durch zweite Messung bestätigt. Was habt ihr (alle) für veraltete Labormesstechnik? Mein Labor hatte 2014 eine Messgrenze von 0,01ng.
Und das war noch nicht einmal uPSA.
Gruss
Reinhard

----------


## highlander

Ich weiß ja selbst dass ich auch ( wahrscheinlich )Panik verfallen würde aber trotzdem schreibe ich einmal was eigentlich bei diesem PSA Wert angebracht wäre. ( im Bezug auf das Alter ) Gehen wir einmal davon aus dass Du noch 10 bis 15 Jahre lebst.Dann stirbst Du nicht an dem Krebs , sondern MIT dem Krebs...vergiss die PSA Messungen, ,mache es so wie einige andere User hier die weitaus schlimmere Soregen haben und geniese das Leben.Ich weiß dass es extrem krass gerade von mir kommt aber ist doch so

----------


## norbert177

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt meinen ersten postoperativen PSA-Wert: 0,11 (OP war am 02.11.15). Ich hätte ihn mir niedriger gewünscht, aber vielleicht ist der Abstand zur OP noch zu kurz. Der Urologe hatte von Bestrahlungsbedarf ab einer Grenze von 0,3 gesprochen. Hmm....

Gruß, Norbert

P.S.: ich habe meine Historie in myprostate eingetragen, schaffe es aber leider noch nicht, einen Link in mein Profil aufzunehmen (konkret: Link ist dort schon eingetragen, wird aber leider nicht angezeigt. Hat jemand einen heißen Tipp für mich?).

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Norbert
Warum füllst du nicht dein Profil hier auf der Forenseite aus?! Wegen deinem verd. Pn1 sollte schon eine Bestrahlung zwischen 0,2 und 0,3 ins Auge gefasst werden. Aber das wird dir dein Urologe schon klar machen.

----------


## norbert177

Hallo Reinhold2,

meist wird hier zu myprostate geraten. Dort habe ich meine Daten eingepflegt und möchte eher ungern alles doppelt pflegen.
Im Profil wird auf eine Anleitung verwiesen zu den Anmerkungen im Profil. Mich würde jetzt interessieren, wo diese Anleitung zu finden ist.

Zu meinem Fall: der Urologe hat von Bestrahlung ab 0,3 gesprochen. Er hat die Erfahrung, dass es wohl Patienten gibt bei denen der PSA-Wert im Bereich von 0,10-0,15 bleibt ohne weitere Verdachtsmomente und ohne weiteren Behandlungsbedarf. Nach der nächsten PSA-Kontrolle weiß ich hoffentlich mehr.

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ich weiß ja selbst dass ich auch ( wahrscheinlich )Panik verfallen würde aber trotzdem schreibe ich einmal was eigentlich bei diesem PSA Wert angebracht wäre. ( im Bezug auf das Alter ) Gehen wir einmal davon aus dass Du noch 10 bis 15 Jahre lebst.Dann stirbst Du nicht an dem Krebs , sondern MIT dem Krebs...vergiss die PSA Messungen, ,mache es so wie einige andere User hier die weitaus schlimmere Soregen haben und geniese das Leben.Ich weiß dass es extrem krass gerade von mir kommt aber ist doch so


lieber markus,

nun schreibe ich dir einmal, was bereits ein anderer user dir geschrieben hat:
halte dich aus so einen threat fern!
es sind gestandene user, die schon viel länger die erkrankung- und deren folgeprobleme haben.
da musst du als laie nun wirklich nicht deinen senf dazu geben.

senf ist bekanntlich bekömmlich, aber nur in maßen?
halt einfach mal die klappe!

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

*Anleitung für die Erstellung des Profils
*
Hallo Norbert,

lies bitte -* hier** - 

"Egoisten sind wir alle; der eine mehr, der andere weniger! Der eine lässt seinen Egoismus nackend laufe, der andere hängt ihm ein Mäntelchen um"*
(August von Kotzebue)
Gruß Harald

----------


## norbert177

Hallo Harald,

vielen Dank. Ich habe meine Daten gesammelt und eingetragen. Ich hoffe, dass sie für Euch zugänglich sind.

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt meinen zweiten postoperativen PSA-Wert (von Januar 0,11 auf jetzt 0,06 gefallen). Und ich muss sagen, dass der absolute Wert wohl noch tiefer sein könnte, aber die Richtung stimmt.
Ausgehend von der Biopsie-Schilderung eines Arbeitskollegen ("ich bin bei jedem Schuss fast von der Pritsche gesprungen") sprach ich mit meinem Urologen. Er erzählte mir, dass früher nach der Empfehlung "bei Infektionsgefahr keine lokale Betäubung" die Biopsie deutlich schmerzhafter gewesen sei (ich empfand nur ein unangenehmes Gefühl, auf jeden Fall keinen Schmerz). Vor einigen Jahren seien dann Studien durchgeführt worden, die keine Nachteile bei der Anwendung von lokaler Betäubung ergaben. Er sei dann vor einigen Jahren umgestiegen und würde bei jeder Biopsie den neuen schmerzlosen Weg beschreiten.
Aus meiner Sicht: es muss niemand mehr Schmerzen bei der Biopsie haben - ich würde im Zweifelsfall eine andere Praxis/Krankenhaus für die Biopsie suchen bevor ich das Prozedere mit Schmerzen über mich ergehen lassen.

Viele Grüße,
Norbert

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin eigendlich nur zusammengezuckt (erschrocken) da ich von der Lautstärke überrascht war. Hat keiner gesagt. Alles andere war harmlos.

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,

heute hatte ich wieder die Vorsorgeuntersuchung. Der PSA-Wert war 0,08 (letzter war 0,06). Laut dem Doc liegt das im üblichen Schwankungsbereich an der Messgrenze des Geräts. Insgesamt (PSA, Ultraschall, Tasten) war der Doc sehr zufrieden.

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,

heute war wieder die Verkündigung des aktuellen PSA-Wertes. Heute mal wieder 0,11. Er pendelt seit der OP zwischen 0,06 und 0,11. Mein Urologe findet es unbedenklich solange unter 0,2 bleibt. Na ja, konstant niedrig wäre mir lieber...

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## Hvielemi

> Heute mal wieder 0,11. Er pendelt seit der OP zwischen 0,06 und 0,11. 
> Mein Urologe findet es unbedenklich solange unter 0,2 bleibt.


Hallo Norbert

Aus dem schwankenden Vor-RPE-Verlauf des PSA schliesse ich, dass Du damals
ab und an auch Prostataentzündungen hattest.
Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum das Restprostatagewebe (zufolge Nervenerhalt)
nicht ebenfalls gelegentlich entzünden sollte, was dieses Auf und Ab deines
PSA-Verlaufes erklären _könnte_.
Dein Urologe hat mit den 0.2 ng/ml wohl recht, wobei auch in diesem Falle 
ein Auge auf den Verlauf geworfen werden sollte:
Je steter, desto verdächtiger.

Aber dein Verlauf ist derzeit ja alles andere als stet, also eher unverdächtig.

Bleib dran mit den Messungen.
Konrad

----------


## norbert177

Hallo Konrad,

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. Lt. Biopsie hatte ich chronische Prostatis (allerdings nichts gespürt davon). 
Allerdings habe ich keinen Nervenerhalt. Zum einen kann es aber trotzdem sein, dass noch kleine Gewebereste da sind (mir wurde gesagt, dass die Prostata keine klare Aussenhülle hat). Irgendwo habe ich auch gelesen, dass sonst. Gewebe auch kleine Mengen PSA produzieren können.
In drei Monaten gibt es auf jeden Fall die nächste Kontrolle.
Gruß, Norbert

----------

